# Team Vs Merak alloy



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi all

Could anyone tell me the difference in performance terms between the lower end of the De Rosa range; the Team and a Merak older style (2001-2003) Both look very similiar and have the same geometry, but are made of different alloys. Just wondered how differently they would ride and would I feel the difference if both were the same size? This would include the Vega and Visions too... ,


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi all
> 
> Could anyone tell me the difference in performance terms between the lower end of the De Rosa range; the Team and a Merak older style (2001-2003) Both look very similiar and have the same geometry, but are made of different alloys. Just wondered how differently they would ride and would I feel the difference if both were the same size? This would include the Vega and Visions too... ,


Wish i could answer, but the only De Rosa bicycles I have ever ridden are the Merak and the King. love'm both.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

enac said:


> Wish i could answer, but the only De Rosa bicycles I have ever ridden are the Merak and the King. love'm both.


Hey Enac thanks for your reply!

My 2002 Merak was delivered today (took the day off to celebrate!) I may have mentioned it's in the same colour as your Merak. Having seen it now, the yellow looks more gold than yellow, do you think the same?

Also I've noticed that, compared to my previous 2001 Merak that I sold; it doesn't have the De Rosa name stamped into the top of the left hand side (when looking from behind) of the bottom bracket. It's stamped on the underneath of the bottom bracket. Please could you tell me where the De Rosa name is stamped on your Merak's, (I know you have a blue/black one also)? Just a small difference, but noticable none the less.


----------



## Peoklhs (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi all.You know what kind of alloy uses"DE ROSA"to built it's frames?it is different from model to model?Thank you


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey MERAKMAN,

was the Merak always aluminum? Or was it full carbon at one point in time?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi all
> 
> Could anyone tell me the difference in performance terms between the lower end of the De Rosa range; the Team and a Merak older style (2001-2003) Both look very similiar and have the same geometry, but are made of different alloys. Just wondered how differently they would ride and would I feel the difference if both were the same size? This would include the Vega and Visions too... ,


Team weights some 0,5 kg more than Merak, so Team probably accelerates slower but could also be stiffer.
My Team is rather stiff frame, play at the BB with my 100+kg is minimal, so to someone lighter it should be rock solid.
Havent tried Merak so can't say anything about it.
Geometry is the same so they should descend and steer the same.


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

referring to both old style Team and Merak framesets with slim shaped top- and downtubes the difference is in stiffnes and handling.

both have the same geometry but the Team is stiffer (better for people heavier than 80-85 kg) but stiffnes makes it harsher to ride and less flex means it won't go as smooth around corners as the Merak does.

Another important factor is the fork: the Merak used the Mizuno MC20 Shark full carbon fork. The Team another similar looking but heavier and stiffer full carbon fork. The MC20 is more comfortable und fits better to the slightly flexing frame.

With these two framesets it is like with shoes: the cheap model may look pretty to but the material and feel is better in the more expensive model. It has undergone more developement to make all the small details that make it better than the cheaper model.

The alloy of the Merak is Deda V107 tubeset (and EM2 while the last few months). The Team used 7005 alloy. Not as strong so you need more material.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

De Rosa UD said:


> referring to both old style Team and Merak framesets with slim shaped top- and downtubes the difference is in stiffnes and handling.
> 
> both have the same geometry but the Team is stiffer (better for people heavier than 80-85 kg) but stiffnes makes it harsher to ride and less flex means it won't go as smooth around corners as the Merak does.
> 
> ...



Hi

I think that the Team frame isn't any stiffer than the Merak. V107 is obviously lighter then the 7003/7005 that the previous (pre 08) Team used and stiffer (or at least as stiff). That is the idea of a higher grade alloy; lighter than lower grade alloy, but just as stiff, if not stiffer. Infact looking back to when I had my 2001 Merak, it was stiffer than my 07 Team (in which I have the MC20 Shark fork on). The Merak did ride alot better than my Team, it was less harsh and just felt better, higher quality, very special. Infact, the frame was one of the best frames made of any material in its day and I preferred it to a C40 that I rode at the time. Sorry Colnago lovers 

One other thing, you mention the Merak was made of EM2 at the end of its production. Are you sure you've not got that confussed with the Dual, which was indeed made of EM2?


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

Testrode a old-style Team (2007) for 3 days. Even if it was not my size I noticed lesser flex and it felt like a bike of dead wood or as dump as after an anaesthesia injection in your mouth. it just isn't as lively as the Merak even when it steers around corners in the same direct way as the Merak does.

Overall it's like with Campy groups: the Veloce has the same ergonomical features as the Record (untill 2008) but the more precise working and more expensive materials make the small but noticable difference! ;-)

Side note to V107/EM2 tubeset
Last few months Meraks have been made of EM2. Thought you have read it in the "2001/2002 Merak thread". It was a smooth transition to the Dual which was made of EM2. They had some tubes for the new frame in stock and made a frame out of it. But don't mind! The most important difference is the seat tube diameter. The rest of the tubeset is virtually identical even if EM2 is a bit heavier/stronger because of higher wall thickness.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

De Rosa UD said:


> Testrode a old-style Team (2007) for 3 days. Even if it was not my size I noticed lesser flex and it felt like a bike of dead wood or as dump as after an anaesthesia injection in your mouth. it just isn't as lively as the Merak even when it steers around corners in the same direct way as the Merak does.QUOTE]
> 
> I agree with what you say. Though the lesser flex may be due to the smaller (thus stiffer frame, the larger the frame; generally the more flex) Sorry Ante but the Team is abit dead in feel. Now I've ridden my 07 Team abit more I have to say it does lack abit of feel to the ride, but as you say, the steering is still very direct as with all De Rosa's steering. I wasn't sure at first, if there was going to be a difference in feel, between the Team and Merak (01) model, because they look so alike and have the exactly the same geometry, but the difference is like night and day!
> 
> I've also recently had a conversation with a chap who was selling his 2002 Merak V107 frame. He first owned a 2001 De Rosa Vega ( this was before the Team frame was made) made of 7005 and sold it for a Merak, because it felt so bad to him. So we aren't imagining the difference in feel/performance; there really is a big difference between the frames. Bit of difference in price too...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

MERAKMAN said:


> De Rosa UD said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Ante but the Team is abit dead in feel.
> ...


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

smokva said:


> MERAKMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be riding Neo Pro in few months anyway :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

De Rosa UD said:


> Testrode a old-style Team (2007) for 3 days. Even if it was not my size I noticed lesser flex and it felt like a bike of dead wood or as dump as after an anaesthesia injection in your mouth. it just isn't as lively as the Merak even when it steers around corners in the same direct way as the Merak does.
> 
> Overall it's like with Campy groups: the Veloce has the same ergonomical features as the Record (untill 2008) but the more precise working and more expensive materials make the small but noticable difference! ;-)
> 
> ...


Hi 

Just having to look at this thread again. DeRosa UD, if your still on here, I hope your well. Just wondering; how would you tell if the Merak you had was actually made of EM2 alloy and the last of the Meraks in 2003? Any outside cosmetic clues?

All the best


----------

